# ECNL teams



## Speed

When I look at the ECNL website it has LAFC and Slammers listed. But LAFC links to slammers....does slammers have 2 ECNL teams?


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

LAFC slammers and Slammers are separate clubs. I believe the club directors are brothers. There is more back story, but suffice to say there is a very strong connection between the clubs but they are separate entities.


----------



## soccerfun

Yes, Slammers has two ECNL teams.


----------



## Speed

soccerfun said:


> Yes, Slammers has two ECNL teams.


Really? For which age groups?


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

Speed said:


> Really? For which age groups?


LAFC Slammers and Slammers are "sister" yet clubs. LAFC is the "academy" offshoot that joined ECNL at the start of 2018 season.  They are based in Costa Mesa and Slammers FC is in Newport Beach.  LAFC teams (at least olders) are stronger (I believe some players from other area teams like WC Breakers, Rangers and other south LA/OC teams moved to LAFC when they were admitted to ECNL).  That's just based on the history of where rostered players previously played.

From the ECNL member club website...

LAFC’s Girls Academy, LAFC Slammers Academy, is committed to developing world class players and people, and seeks to create dynamic teams that represent the diversity of our city.  Our exciting partnership with Southern California-based Slammers FC creates one of the first Girls Development Academy Programs and is set to debut fall 2017.  The program will focus on maximizing elite youth player development.

ABOUT SLAMMERS FC:

Slammers Futbol Club is a California nonprofit public benefit corporation headquartered in Newport Beach, California, USA. Our broad mission is to advance the cause of youth soccer for boys and girls through education, training, recreation, and local, national and international competition.

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/southwest-conference/


----------



## futboldad1

Speed said:


> Really? For which age groups?


All six main age groups plus one at the oldest composite age. So 13 total I believe.


----------



## LASTMAN14

soccerfun said:


> Yes, Slammers has two ECNL teams.


Having two teams was part of ECNL’s bonus if LAFC/Slammers played just ECNL.
Not sure if this is still true or ever was, but I was told LAFC (pro-side) would drop Slammers and have their own GDA local to them. But who knows.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> Having two teams was part of ECNL’s bonus if LAFC/Slammers played just ECNL.
> Not sure if this is still true or ever was, but I was told LAFC (pro-side) would drop Slammers and have their own GDA local to them. But who knows.


Heard a similar rumor, but that LAFC (pro-side) had to wait until the contract was up. Which I think was a 3 or 4 year deal.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> Heard a similar rumor, but that LAFC (pro-side) had to wait until the contract was up. Which I think was a 3 or 4 year deal.


That I did not know.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> That I did not know.


Just to be fully transparent, I have no hard evidence therefore this is all still here say.


----------



## Primetime

Slammers Girls side has 2 ECNL teams .  boys side just 1 cause the LAFC side kept DA for the boys while the girls moved to ECNL.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Primetime said:


> Slammers Girls side has 2 ECNL teams .  boys side just 1 cause the LAFC side kept DA for the boys while the girls moved to ECNL.


Yes and No....LAFC Boys Academy is run by LAFC and existed before GDA came to be. .  There was no partnership with Slammers on the boys side.

My money is on LAFC pulling their Girls back after the contract expires and taking them to DA (if it still exists)


----------



## Speed

Primetime said:


> Slammers Girls side has 2 ECNL teams .  boys side just 1 cause the LAFC side kept DA for the boys while the girls moved to ECNL.


so it is speculated then ECNL will exist on the girls side  for LAFC until this contract expires which is what year?


----------



## shales1002

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes and No....LAFC Boys Academy is run by LAFC and existed before GDA came to be. .  There was no partnership with Slammers on the boys side.
> 
> My money is on LAFC pulling their Girls back after the contract expires and taking them to DA (if it still exists)


Seems like Slammers has already addressed their position. GDA wasn't the fit for them. 

https://www.soccernation.com/the-da-debate-continues-it-wasnt-a-good-fit-slammers-fc/


----------



## Kicker4Life

shales1002 said:


> Seems like Slammers has already addressed their position. GDA wasn't the fit for them.
> 
> https://www.soccernation.com/the-da-debate-continues-it-wasnt-a-good-fit-slammers-fc/


Yes...I know...which is why they have 2 ECNL teams. I struggle to see your point? Unless you are reinforcing mine.


----------



## shales1002

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes...I know...which is why they have 2 ECNL teams. I struggle to see your point? Unless you are reinforcing mine.


" My money is on LAFC pulling their Girls back after the contract expires and taking them to DA (if it still exists)..."  Were you not implying they would go back to GDA after the contract expires? Per the article dated January 25, 2019, it doesn't sound like they are at all interested. Unless you were making another point.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> " My money is on LAFC pulling their Girls back after the contract expires and taking them to DA (if it still exists)..."  Were you not implying they would go back to GDA after the contract expires? Per the article dated January 25, 2019, it doesn't sound like they are at all interested. Unless you were making another point.


LAFC will go back to GDA after the contract with Slammers expires unless MLS pulls out of DA.  Slammers will remain in ECNL - either one team or two teams.


----------



## futboldad1

MarkM said:


> LAFC will go back to GDA after the contract with Slammers expires unless MLS pulls out of DA.  Slammers will remain in ECNL - either one team or two teams.


How do you know this? LAFC is just a marketing term, thy are basically Slammers A teams and the others are their B team just like it always was. As far I'm aware LAFC don't have the ability or care to moved from ECNL to GDA on the girls side. The boys side is a different matter.....


----------



## Kicker4Life

shales1002 said:


> " My money is on LAFC pulling their Girls back after the contract expires and taking them to DA (if it still exists)..."  Were you not implying they would go back to GDA after the contract expires? Per the article dated January 25, 2019, it doesn't sound like they are at all interested. Unless you were making another point.


Ok...let me clarify....my money is on LAFC (not Slammers) putting a GDA team/program in place once their Contract with Slammers expires.  Slammers will remain a staple in ECNL.


----------



## Kicker4Life

futboldad1 said:


> How do you know this? LAFC is just a marketing term, thy are basically Slammers A teams and the others are their B team just like it always was. As far I'm aware LAFC don't have the ability or care to moved from ECNL to GDA on the girls side. The boys side is a different matter.....


Slammers and LAFC entered into a partnership to form a GDA program.  Slammers decided GDA wasn’t for them and took that program to ECNL. At some point, that contract will expire and LAFC will start a GDA program unless GDA seizes to exist. Pure speculation on my part, but that is my take.


----------



## MarkM

futboldad1 said:


> How do you know this? LAFC is just a marketing term, thy are basically Slammers A teams and the others are their B team just like it always was. As far I'm aware LAFC don't have the ability or care to moved from ECNL to GDA on the girls side. The boys side is a different matter.....


LAFC is not a marketing term.  LAFC is a well financed professional club that partnered with a top-end girls club, Slammers, to develop its girls program.  Slammers didn't fully fund the GDA program last year - that was LAFC.  LAFC has a boat load of resources compared to Slammers.

You are right, LAFC does not have the ability to move to GDA.  LAFC's contract with Slammers expires in a couple of years.  Unless LAFC and Slammers renew the contract, the existence of LAFC's girls program will be totally independent of Slammers.

I'm not sure why you are saying that LAFC doesn't care to move from ECNL to GDA.   LAFC created the program in conjunction with the formation of GDA.  It's all about its DA program and was fully-funding the GDA program.  I think it is more accurate to speculate whether LAFC would have created a girl's program at all if it wasn't for the creation of GDA.  LAFS preferring GDA is also consistent with the rumors that LAFC is looking to join the NWSL.


----------



## MarkM

I highly recommend this podcast on Planet Futbol with Bill Simmons.  His daughter is an 05 and helped start Tudela FC in LA.  Tudela FC is a great opportunity for those on the westside.  As he usually does, he hits the problems with youth soccer on the head.  https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/cadence13/planet-futbol-podcast/e/57702637


----------



## Goforgoal

MarkM said:


> I highly recommend this podcast on Planet Futbol with Bill Simmons.  His daughter is an 05 and helped start Tudela FC in LA.  Tudela FC is a great opportunity for those on the westside.  As he usually does, he hits the problems with youth soccer on the head.  https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/cadence13/planet-futbol-podcast/e/57702637


That was a great interview. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ToonArmy

MarkM said:


> I highly recommend this podcast on Planet Futbol with Bill Simmons.  His daughter is an 05 and helped start Tudela FC in LA.  Tudela FC is a great opportunity for those on the westside.  As he usually does, he hits the problems with youth soccer on the head.  https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/cadence13/planet-futbol-podcast/e/57702637


Apparently he is as delusional as the rest of us thinking his team is the only team that plays soccer the Barca way the rest of us play hoofball and they would of beat the 05 lafc slammers and heat fc if only they were entered in top bracket at thanksgiving silverlakes with those ecnl teams.

He does make a lot of valid points and I respect the small clubs and they way they are doing it.


----------



## Messi>CR7

ToonArmy said:


> He does make a lot of valid points and I respect the small clubs and they way they are doing it.


I also agree with his sentiment on the small clubs.

However, I couldn't stand listening to it after 15 minutes of what I assume is 45 minutes of non-stop bitching about club soccer.  I get plenty of that for free on this forum already


----------



## Soccerfan2

I was wondering if they are always blowing out the competition they do get to play since the complaint is they aren’t allowed into higher brackets?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Soccerfan2 said:


> I was wondering if they are always blowing out the competition they do get to play since the complaint is they aren’t allowed into higher brackets?


My daughter plays for Rebels elite 05 and they played tudela 05’s in their regular season in coast.
That team is a solid team we had a tie and a lost to them.. and that lost could of gone our way..
And my daughters team also had played lafc at national cup and heat at the man city tournament.. and both of those team killed us 6-0. Those top tier teams in ecnl are legit non kick ball teams.


----------



## Soccerfan2

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> My daughter plays for Rebels elite 05 and they played tudela 05’s in their regular season in coast.
> That team is a solid team we had a tie and a lost to them.. and that lost could of gone our way..
> And my daughters team also had played lafc at national cup and heat at the man city tournament.. and both of those team killed us 6-0. Those top tier team in ecnl are legit non kick ball teams.


I know LAFC and Heat and yes, you are right.  So his team is probably right where it should be. Should they improve and start beating teams like Heat and LAFC I think not being let in to top brackets at tournaments wouldn’t actually be a barrier.


----------



## Josep

Slammers does it right.  Top to bottom.  Best club in SoCal IMO.  Great coaches, great college work behind the scenes, and great results.  Kudos to the best club!


----------



## Not_that_Serious

MarkM said:


> I highly recommend this podcast on Planet Futbol with Bill Simmons.  His daughter is an 05 and helped start Tudela FC in LA.  Tudela FC is a great opportunity for those on the westside.  As he usually does, he hits the problems with youth soccer on the head.  https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/cadence13/planet-futbol-podcast/e/57702637


Just heard this. Agree with most of it. Few things I dont agree with. Many of these parents who talk up their club or make excuses about getting killed by teams say "Our coach is teaching possession soccer while other teams play kickball". Most legit teams arent kicking the ball high and deep. Also didnt say how they financed the club - Hope Solo partnered with them. She either gave money directly or brought in sponsors. Bill Simmons also has a network, doesnt seem too involved on the surface but guy has access to sponsors. The club is named from a club started by his dad in Indiana - so probably easier just to work under that company name.


----------



## El Clasico

Not_that_Serious said:


> Just heard this. Agree with most of it. Few things I dont agree with. Many of these parents who talk up their club or make excuses about getting killed by teams say "Our coach is teaching possession soccer while other teams play kickball". Most legit teams arent kicking the ball high and deep. Also didnt say how they financed the club - Hope Solo partnered with them. She either gave money directly or brought in sponsors. Bill Simmons also has a network, doesnt seem too involved on the surface but guy has access to sponsors. The club is named from a club started by his dad in Indiana - so probably easier just to work under that company name.


Man, what a small world. So the DOC, Jacob, just happens to have the same last name as a club in Indiana founded by Bill Simmons father?


----------



## MWN

Not_that_Serious said:


> Few things I dont agree with. Many of these parents who talk up their club or make excuses about getting killed by teams say "Our coach is teaching possession soccer while other teams play kickball". Most legit teams arent kicking the ball high and deep.


My perspective as a referee: 

Possession only works when your players are better than the other players.  One wrong touch and the other team is on the attack and has advantage.  When wins matter, all teams fall back on a direct style looking to feed their best athletes as quick as they can.  A direct style is often confused with kick ball.  In a direct style, players are attempting to purposefully cover distances with long balls.  While there are many lower percentage long pass, its different that kick it hard and as far as it can go.  Weaker teams facing possession team will always counter with a direct style, with weaker players falling back on kick-ball.

At the 7v7 and 9v9 stage - winning clubs do not play possession soccer.  They play a direct style that is intended to boot it up the field to their skilled/fast studs/studdettes.  Almost every 7v7 team has that "1 player" that can dominate.  The teams that tend to win a lot of games have 3 or more of those dominant players.

At the younger 11v11 the dominant player has much more ground to cover and becomes easier to neutralize.  We start to see possession style as a means to break down defenses until a direct opportunity presents itself.

At the older 11v11 levels, most teams are now attempting to play possession until they get behind and then its all bets are off and direct style to get some points.


----------



## espola

MWN said:


> My perspective as a referee:
> 
> Possession only works when your players are better than the other players.  One wrong touch and the other team is on the attack and has advantage.  When wins matter, all teams fall back on a direct style looking to feed their best athletes as quick as they can.  A direct style is often confused with kick ball.  In a direct style, players are attempting to purposefully cover distances with long balls.  While there are many lower percentage long pass, its different that kick it hard and as far as it can go.  Weaker teams facing possession team will always counter with a direct style, with weaker players falling back on kick-ball.
> 
> At the 7v7 and 9v9 stage - winning clubs do not play possession soccer.  They play a direct style that is intended to boot it up the field to their skilled/fast studs/studdettes.  Almost every 7v7 team has that "1 player" that can dominate.  The teams that tend to win a lot of games have 3 or more of those dominant players.
> 
> At the younger 11v11 the dominant player has much more ground to cover and becomes easier to neutralize.  We start to see possession style as a means to break down defenses until a direct opportunity presents itself.
> 
> At the older 11v11 levels, most teams are now attempting to play possession until they get behind and then its all bets are off and direct style to get some points.


I have never seen any coach at any level (rec, club, high school, college, pro, weekend pickup games) that does not play to win.


----------



## MWN

espola said:


> I have never seen any coach at any level (rec, club, high school, college, pro, weekend pickup games) that does not play to win.


Two words: "Washington Generals."


----------



## focomoso

espola said:


> I have never seen any coach at any level (rec, club, high school, college, pro, weekend pickup games) that does not play to win.


I have.

My son's first DA coach stated right at the start of the season that it wasn't his intention to win games. It was the club's first season in the DA and he knew we would be over matched a lot of the time and he kept having to remind everyone that his job was to develop players, not win games in a league where they don't even keep standings. And he kept to his word. Even when games were close, he would make decisions that were clearly better for developing players than winning games: their winger is strong, our wing back is handling him okay, but Johny needs experience defending against a dominant player, so let's move him there to see what he can learn... 

He was, by far, the best coach my son has had.


----------



## davin

Rumors flying all over the place in the NorthWest about Crossfire Premier leaving GDA to become an ECNL-only club. If true, that would be a major gain for ECNL, as Crossfire Premier has been one of the top clubs in the country the past few years.

http://talking-soccer.com/TS4/showthread.php?t=155816


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> Rumors flying all over the place in the NorthWest about Crossfire Premier leaving GDA to become an ECNL-only club. If true, that would be a major gain for ECNL, as Crossfire Premier has been one of the top clubs in the country the past few years.
> 
> http://talking-soccer.com/TS4/showthread.php?t=155816


As long as ECNL only allows them one team per age group, it will be a plus.  Allowing these clubs two teams in one age group is a little ridiculous.  It's cutting off their nose to spite their face.


----------



## Blank95661

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/02/22/crossfire-premier-is-all-in-for-2019-20/


----------



## RedCard

MarkM said:


> As long as ECNL only allows them one team per age group, it will be a plus.  Allowing these clubs two teams in one age group is a little ridiculous.  It's cutting off their nose to spite their face.


What teams have more than 1 team in an age group ???


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

It's impressive that the club (Crossfire) pays for all elite team travel.  On the Crossfire website, it shows most age groups have 3 teams (olders) ) - DA, ECNL and RCL and 2 teams - ECNL/RCL (youngers.  So if they are ECNL all in, what happens to their DA teams?


----------



## MarkM

RedCard said:


> What teams have more than 1 team in an age group ???


Eclipse, Michigan Hawks, FC Stars, PDA, and arguably Slammers were granted two teams in ECNL per age group for going "all-in" last year.  It doesn't look like Crossfire Premier got the same deal, but maybe they aren't disclosing it yet.


----------



## MWN

Keepers_Keeper said:


> It's impressive that the club (Crossfire) pays for all elite team travel.  On the Crossfire website, it shows most age groups have 3 teams (olders) ) - DA, ECNL and RCL and 2 teams - ECNL/RCL (youngers.  So if they are ECNL all in, what happens to their DA teams?


Under the idiom "There is no free lunch."  If we were to follow the money, its not Cross-Fire per se paying for those elite teams to travel, its the parents of the lower level teams that are subsidizing the elite teams.  That said, Cross-Fire does an good job of bringing in sponsors, etc., which help offset costs as well.


----------



## Surf Zombie

For next year, curious if dual ECNL/DA clubs like So Cal Blues, Solar, FC Dallas, Top Hat, etc. will still be allowed to field teams in both leagues or if the ECNL will make them choose one or the other?


----------



## espola

MarkM said:


> Eclipse, Michigan Hawks, FC Stars, PDA, and arguably Slammers were granted two teams in ECNL per age group for going "all-in" last year.  It doesn't look like Crossfire Premier got the same deal, but maybe they aren't disclosing it yet.


Do you suppose they will make 2 balanced teams, or A and B teams?


----------



## Surf Zombie

FC Stars has two balanced teams this year that they call east & west. Both train on the same fields. 

PDA have a clear A & B.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Hawks and Eclipse had A and B, and the B teams have been disasters. It was unfortunate for all involved, but should probably have been expected... most players would rather go be big fish on a  Regional League team than be tagged as a b-teamer. Midwest clubs played their seasons in the fall. East coast just getting started,  probably remains to be seen how those situations play out.  L.A. teams were kind of "sister clubs", so i think it was easier for them to avoid dedication one as a b-team. Concord Fire in Atlanta looks to have had the same struggle as Hawks and Eclipse.
Hopefully ECNL holds off awarding Crossfire two teams... it is really difficult to make it work.


----------



## dreamz

MWN said:


> Under the idiom "There is no free lunch."  If we were to follow the money, its not Cross-Fire per se paying for those elite teams to travel, its the parents of the lower level teams that are subsidizing the elite teams.  That said, Cross-Fire does an good job of bringing in sponsors, etc., which help offset costs as well.


Crossfire actually has a foundation that raises money and runs their tournament and through that foundation they are able to fund the travel for their teams. They don't have the same model as a lot of other clubs with the bottom paying for the top. The top is self-sustaining through the fundraising of the foundation.


----------



## dreamz

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> Hawks and Eclipse had A and B, and the B teams have been disasters. It was unfortunate for all involved, but should probably have been expected... most players would rather go be big fish on a  Regional League team than be tagged as a b-teamer. Midwest clubs played their seasons in the fall. East coast just getting started,  probably remains to be seen how those situations play out.  L.A. teams were kind of "sister clubs", so i think it was easier for them to avoid dedication one as a b-team. Concord Fire in Atlanta looks to have had the same struggle as Hawks and Eclipse.
> Hopefully ECNL holds off awarding Crossfire two teams... it is really difficult to make it work.


Crossfire is already in ECNL with their B team so if they are pulling their A team out of DA my guess is they end up with 2 spots in ECNL and still fully fund the travel. But that's just a guess.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

dreamz said:


> Crossfire is already in ECNL with their B team so if they are pulling their A team out of DA my guess is they end up with 2 spots in ECNL and still fully fund the travel. But that's just a guess.


If the travel is fully funded, that could go a long way in convincing parents to stay put regardless of what letter might be assigned DD's team.


----------



## espola

Surf Zombie said:


> FC Stars has two balanced teams this year that they call east & west. Both train on the same fields.
> 
> PDA have a clear A & B.


Assuming each team has 16 field players rostered, that would mean the best player on the B team is the 17th best in the club.  Putting up two balanced teams means that the 17th player is playing on a team with better players as teammates, which is one of the keys to development.


----------



## LASTMAN14

espola said:


> Assuming each team has 16 field players rostered, that would mean the best player on the B team is the 17th best in the club.  Putting up two balanced teams means that the 17th player is playing on a team with better players as teammates, which is one of the keys to development.


Is this a rhetorical question?


----------



## espola

LASTMAN14 said:


> Is this a rhetorical question?


What if there were no rhetorical questions?


----------



## LASTMAN14

espola said:


> What if there were no rhetorical questions?


Well, you would cease to exist.


----------



## espola

LASTMAN14 said:


> Well, you would cease to exist.


Or would it just be your perception of what you call "you" (meaning, of course. me).

Row row row your boat
Gently down the stream  Row row row your boat
Merrily merrily merrily merrily Gently down the stream Row row row your boat
Life is but a dream  Merrily merrily merrily merrily Gently down the stream Row row row your boat

Et cetera, et cetera, et cetera...


----------



## LASTMAN14

espola said:


> Or would it just be your perception of what you call "you" (meaning, of course. me).
> 
> Row row row your boat
> Gently down the stream  Row row row your boat
> Merrily merrily merrily merrily Gently down the stream Row row row your boat
> Life is but a dream  Merrily merrily merrily merrily Gently down the stream Row row row your boat
> 
> Et cetera, et cetera, et cetera...


Nah, it’s all you. You asked about rhetorical questions existing. It’s your staple post.


----------

